# Kennt von Euch jemand den Höllerer See



## woing (9. Mai 2004)

Kennt von Euch jemand den Höllerer See bei St. Pantaleon, Oberösterreich ??
Hier ein Link zu einer Page davon: http://members.aon.at/angelsport-kinzl/hoellerersee.htm  Ich bin noch Anfänger, was das Angeln angeht und mach eben da meine ersten Versuche. Jedoch hab ich bis jetzt nur mit dem Renkensystem (5er-Hegene) was fangen können. Mit der Hegene hab ich schon 4 schöne Renken (40-52 cm) und 2 Bachforellen (37 & 43 cm) rausgezogen.
Ein paar Mal hab ich im Drill den ein oder anderen Fang verloren. 
Jedoch hab ich es auch mit Grundfischen mit Mais, Boilies und Wurm, mit der Selbsthackmethode und Laufblei versucht, aber auch mit Pose und Maden und mit verschiedenste Spinnköder. Die Fische beissen nur auf meine Hegene. Mit den anderen Methoden hatte ich wirklich noch keinen einzigen Biss. 
Mach ich was falsch, oder kann es sein, das da wirklich nix anderes geht ?
#t


----------



## rene (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kennt von Euch jemand den Höllerer See*

hallo woing

willkommen an board :q
zum höllerer see: sehr schwer zum angeln, da je nach temperatur die fische nur weit draussen oder gar nicht beißen. war selber schon 4 oder 5 mal dort, auch beim nachtfischen. nix gebissen. hab aber einen riesigen waller und ein paar kapitale hechte jagen sehen (war vor ca. 7 jahren). aber in letzter zeit ist nix mehr großes gefangen worden. auch die parzellen von denen du aus angeln darfst ändern sich fast jedes jahr, da das gebiet zwischen mehreren vereinen aufgeteilt wird. im sommer werden oft partys gefeiert und badegäste (haupts. kinder) toben bis 10 oder 11 uhr abends im wasser rum. das war letztes jahr im sommer. auch nix gefangen nicht mal nen zupfer.
du benötigst eine steuerkarte aus salzburg um an ein lizenzbuch von oberösterreich zu kommen. erst dann darfst du in oö fischen.
ich würd dir raten spar dir das geld. 
rottenburg ist aber n gutes stück weg von pantaleon? willst du im urlaub fischen?


----------

